
Samsung’s newest TV lets viewers watch different HD programs on the same screen - LiveTheDream
http://www.techhive.com/article/2046559/samsung-s-newest-tv-lets-viewers-watch-different-hd-programs-on-the-same-screen.html
======
vph
Why? At this day and age, it's hard enough to watch one movie , with a cell
phone in hand. Why would you want to watch two movies at the same time? This
makes no sense.

